
Crypto investor blames AT&T for $224M token theft, files lawsuit - mv4
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/u-investor-sues-t-224-123159424.html
======
mv4
from the article:

U.S. entrepreneur and cryptocurrency investor Michael Terpin filed a $224
million lawsuit on Wednesday against telecommunications company AT&T (T.N),
accusing it of fraud and gross negligence in connection with the theft of
digital currency tokens from his personal account.

